# My wife portrait



## khc (Oct 25, 2006)

I hope you can like it.....



1.






2




3




4




5




6




7




8





TOTAL 65 picture.... as follow

http://www.flickr.com/photos/khcshot/sets/72157594324805973/


----------



## kamilla (Oct 25, 2006)

Great series!!!I love #1.


----------



## KevinR (Oct 25, 2006)

Really nice shots.
Though I'm not really feeling #2 and #6

#2- Maybe it's just me, but something funny is happening with her dress on the backside.
#6- just seems out of place when looking at all of them


----------



## fotophia (Oct 25, 2006)

I adore #1 #7 and #10


----------



## Antarctican (Oct 25, 2006)

Lovely series.  #1 is really great.


----------



## bowronfam3 (Oct 25, 2006)

I always love your photos!  May I ask what kind of camera you use?  Thanks so much!!


----------



## khc (Oct 25, 2006)

CANON EOS 5D +24-70L FOR Portrait
RICOH GR DIGITAL(DC) FOR snapshot

thx....


----------



## bowronfam3 (Oct 26, 2006)

I clicked on the link and looked at every single photo.  You have incredible talent.  I would expect to see any one of these amazingly beautiful photos in a high end catalog or magazine.  Gorgeous!!


----------



## memphis (Oct 26, 2006)

how come you get the gorgeous asian wife and I get the fat irish wife?

life is not fair...


excellent shots... well done


----------



## AIRIC (Oct 26, 2006)

Great series. Well done and I like the layout.

Eric


----------



## oCyrus55 (Oct 26, 2006)

Wow... that's all I have to say...


----------



## khc (Oct 26, 2006)

memphis said:
			
		

> how come you get the gorgeous asian wife and I get the fat irish wife?
> 
> life is not fair...
> 
> ...


 

mmmm...... thanks you ....

I deeply appreciated your kindness


----------



## craig (Oct 27, 2006)

memphis said:
			
		

> how come you get the gorgeous asian wife and I get the fat irish wife?
> 
> life is not fair...
> 
> ...



That is not even funny. I am sure you love your wife dearly. Just seems like an awkward thing to say.

Anyway. Beautiful work. Creative and somehow spontaneous. Nice motion in the first shot. I like the role the environment plays in all of them. I also enjoy the layout with the text.


----------



## mentos_007 (Oct 27, 2006)

the photos and layout are awesome! thank you for sharing!


----------



## AprilRamone (Oct 27, 2006)

These are stunning.  My favorites are the ones with the orange flowers and most of the ones using the window light.  Very creative composition.  Very inspiring work!


----------



## Sk8man (Oct 27, 2006)

the pictures are great!
love the "frame" work.


----------



## Corry (Oct 27, 2006)

Very nice! Great series!


----------



## memphis (Oct 27, 2006)

craig said:
			
		

> That is not even funny. I am sure you love your wife dearly. Just seems like an awkward thing to say.
> 
> Anyway. Beautiful work. Creative and somehow spontaneous. Nice motion in the first shot. I like the role the environment plays in all of them. I also enjoy the layout with the text.


 
it was funny, dark, but funny... dark humour will carry us a long way thru trials and tribulations


----------



## CHRISTIAN2170 (Oct 29, 2006)

woooow
too cool for this world


----------



## rp1600 (Oct 31, 2006)

Very very nice. Love the series. I do have what might be a stupid question though. You have each placed on what appears to be a card. With #10 on the left hand side on some of them. I love they way they are presented and curious as to if the #10 has significance or if these are used as Comp Cards. Yeah I know. stupid question.


----------



## Chinaloach (Nov 6, 2006)

very nice, I love #6.


----------



## Nikolai (Nov 6, 2006)

Beautiful. Both her and your work. Very nice.


----------



## ravikiran (Nov 8, 2006)

Excellent. I love every picture. Especially the silhoutte in #6. That's awesome. You're very lucky to have such a pretty wife.


----------

